# Adopted Dog peeing in house after walks



## Dooby (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

We adopted a Beagle called Dooby, about a year and a half old, not much known about his background...he is very sweet, affectionate, had a few issues first few days of taking him out for walks as I guess he thought that he would not be coming back, This has now passed! 

The first problem that I would like to tackle is despite taking him for long walks ( up to 3 hours ) he will not pee in the street, he waits till the moment we get back home and then runs off and pees somewhere in the house :blink:

I have looked online for some answers, I have tried placing paper down but he is never peeing in the same place. Number 2's are never a problem in the street, this is why I find this strange.

If anyone has been through this and has any insight I would be very interested to hear from you.

Thanks


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe try going back to basics with house training, there a sticky *here* about it.

Have you thoroughly cleaned up previous pees with a solution of biological washing powder/liquid to remove any trace.

There are potty training aids like *this* and *this* that might help.


----------



## Dooby (May 6, 2011)

Hi!

That was fast, thank you so much for the reply  I will check those out now.

Thank you again


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dooby said:


> Hi,
> 
> We adopted a Beagle called Dooby, about a year and a half old, not much known about his background...he is very sweet, affectionate, had a few issues first few days of taking him out for walks as I guess he thought that he would not be coming back, This has now passed!
> 
> ...


Im not sure from your post if he is constantly toileting in the house, or if it is just a matter of not peeing on walks and just pees when he comes back.

I personally would not put paper down, it can confuse them giving a message that its ok to go in the house.

Personally I would try an intense toilet training course like you would a new pup. Taking him out every 30/45 minutes in the garden, when he starts to go,
give it a name (later he should make the association of the name to the deed so you can use it as a toilet cue) when finished lots of praise and treats.

If you can get the message through that the "garden is good and the right place and the only place) then at least if he wont pee in the street at the moment, he at least he will know the garden is the place. When you get back from the walk, keep his lead on, so he cant run off in the house to pee, take him straight out in the garden, to give him the chance to do it out there, naming, praising and treating if/when he does.

By having a toilet cue, you should hopefully be able to get him to pee out on walks, doing the praising and treating if he does to re-inforce thats a good and right place too.

I wouldnt worry too much, a lot of pups even when they are pretty reliably toilet trained wont pee and poop outside for a good time at first. It can even be a confidence thing, because its new and they can smell over dogs pee and marking. With confidence and training, you should be able to get over it.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

If it is just after walks how about keeping him on his lead and taking him straight out into the garden or even carrying him if needs be so then he won't have a chance to run off!


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

Mine wont wee or poo on anything but grass so i had to rethink our walk route so i just about always have grass verges.
Dont know if that will be of any help but thought i would share. :smile:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Dooby said:


> The first problem that I would like to tackle is despite taking him for long walks ( up to 3 hours ) he will not pee in the street, he waits till the moment we get back home and then runs off and pees somewhere in the house :blink:


Are you saying that he's not marking during the long walk at all, but holding?
Or is he marking outdoors, but then doing it indoors again on return?

The first would be more concerning and suggest surfaces may matter, may be he would go on against trees with grass around them or some such.

For the 2nd, supervision and establishing a "postive interruptor", basically a unique signal that distracts him, which he's very keen on due to high value reward. That gives you chance to prevent the marking inside, and take him out.

Marking indoors may be a sign of stress, which would be understanable given history of dog and change of home, so it's important that everyone's calm and doesn't punish him if he pees inside. It's the supervisor's fault for falling asleep on duty.


----------



## Dooby (May 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone for posting all this information for me!

To clarify, he is not peeing in the street at all! only when he gets home....It seems to be an issue when being outside, I have taken him to the parks where he has trees, walls, grass, concrete....everything he could wish for to relieve himself.

I adore this little dog to bits and really working to find a solution for this as this is really the only problem he has.

Thanks again everyone for your information and advice! it is appreciated.


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

i had a client with the same problem.

you can try to trick him - take him out, go home, then take him out again (before he pees in your house) . 

take him to the same spot (after he peed once). Of course, super reward for peeing outside.

PREVENTION FROM PEEING INDOORS - either crate training i.e. no free run of the house.

I'M ALL FOR POSITIVE REINFORCEMENT IF HE DOES THE RIGHT THING - but put a lead on him in the house, so you can supervise him 100%. if he does something wrong, then you can correct him.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

As OP knows when he's likely to go indoors right after you get back, that helps. You *should however* avoid disciplining, the correction is interrupting and leading the dog out still trying to prevent any attempt to pee indoors from completing.

I'm wondering how a dog, resists marking when out, if he was used to outdoors I would have thought he'd be happy to pee there, especially where other dogs have marked.

This dog doesn't want to pee in same place twice it seems but find a new location. Might it, do same when it finally goes outside?


----------



## Andromeda (Nov 21, 2010)

edidasa said:


> i had a client with the same problem.
> 
> you can try to trick him - take him out, go home, then take him out again (before he pees in your house) .
> 
> ...


This is good advice.
Also keep him on lead outside, go to one spot, let the dog sniff, walk around, but make it clear. You are there for pee, not for play, not for reading dogs news or looking around. Everything happened after pee. Long walk, free run, play.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Dooby said:


> Hi,
> 
> We adopted a Beagle called Dooby, about a year and a half old, not much known about his background...he is very sweet, affectionate, had a few issues first few days of taking him out for walks as I guess he thought that he would not be coming back, This has now passed!
> 
> ...


I went through this with a dog I fostered briefly. Basically he didn't know it was OK to pee or poo on walks. Does your Beagle go in the garden at all? That's a start. If he does, go out with him and when he pees, put a word to it - I use BIZ, but you can use anything, ideally not something that's going to come up in day to day conversation that the dog will hear.
I didn't have this dog long enough to sort it out, but I made a start. Fix a day when you have nothing else to do. Give the dog a good big meal first thing with LOTS of warm water mixed in - make sure he doesn't get a chance to 'go' inside or in the garden. Then go out, and stay out until he pees/poos. Take a packed lunch, you may well need it, and money for a fish and chip supper. If you have established a command word, use it until he does it! Then praise to the heavens, give the best treats your dog has ever imagined and praise again!


----------



## edidasa (May 7, 2011)

just out on a walk today, and for some reason thought of this.... weird.

do you keep the dog 'on-lead' during walks? and off lead in the house?

would by any chance (no research to back this up, sorry!) but the dog doesn't like peeing with the lead on? 

just a thought.


----------



## Dooby (May 6, 2011)

Well the thing is, we have only had him a little less than two weeks now, and with im being a beagle once he is on a scent he loses all focus, also quite a nervous dog at times and can tend to bolt.

we have " pee pee cans " as they are called here in Spain where they are big areas that are enclosed especially for dogs so they cannot run away, I take him here twice a day for his long walks, and then 40 minutes walk during my lunchtime.

So not even when he is off the lead does he pee, I am at a complete loss now. I have tried taking him straight back out again as soon as we get home, I have tried taking the newspaper outside where he normally pees in the house, trying the spray..nothing seems to be working. 

He is a very quick learner for everything else, just not this. But I will not give up :001_smile:


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Dooby said:


> quite a nervous dog at times and can tend to bolt


New homes are stressful, I wonder if making a calm den room, perhaps using DAP etc soothing music and such would help? One rescue uses a technique where they bed down with the dog to nap, if it sleeps and wakes up, it presumably helps dog feel secure.

Can't see any harm in trying this, tripod's site has advice on calming, stressed and anxious dogs - Crazy Canines | Pet Central's Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!

Frankly I wish every dog owner read and understood the pages, even if they only take a few ideas from them.


----------



## keirk (Aug 9, 2010)

Dooby said:


> The first problem that I would like to tackle is despite taking him for long walks ( up to 3 hours ) he will not pee in the street, he waits till the moment we get back home and then runs off and pees somewhere in the house :blink:


Firstly I would take him down the vets and get his waterworks checked out.

Then I would not let him round off around the house. I take it you have a crate? I would got back to basics - home - crate - outside. Rinse and repeat until he's been. Get some cheese (or whatever) or a toy and reward him once he has been.

Dont let him make a mistake and reward when he does it right.... dog training... simples


----------



## Dooby (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Rob for the link, I will take a look after work this evening. 

Dooby is very relaxed in the house and when he sleeps, he snores away worse than me ( so I have been told ) and sleeps for England.


----------

